# Excel Liste in brauchbarem HTML Code



## santange (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe eine Excelliste mit Adressen und möchte diese in HTML konvertieren. Aber nicht das MS HTML, dieser Code kann man ja nicht brauchen.

Hat mir jemand einen Tip?

Ich weiss MySQL und PHP ist die Lösung. An dieser Lösung arbeite ich ja auch. Ich brauche eine sofortige Zwischenlösung bis die DB realisiert ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Februar 2005)

Geht sogar online:
http://www.idigweb.com/excel2html/


----------



## santange (9. Februar 2005)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Für eine Zweischenlösung reicht es vollkommen aus.

Vielen Dank


----------

